# Frozen props



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

Anyone have or know of a how to on making a prop look frozen or walls? thinking of a freezer type room.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Some of that spray on snow that is sold around Christmas time for starters. Maybe a heavy coating of a clear coat material to simulate ice. Base colors of white, grey and blue on any flesh. Check out the movie "The day after tomorrow", there were lots of frozen people in that movie and might give you some inspiration.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Did a google search and found this:

http://www.icefxmakeup.com/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you looking for walls to be made of ice, snow or...?
If they are supposed to look like they are made of snow, then I'd use sheets or pieces of white, styrene foam, either as full sheets, or pieces sculpted to look like blocks or snowballs (think of an igloo). Having chilled fog come in from above, and using blue tinted lighting should help too. Chilled air will help sell "frozen" aspect.
You can use polyester resin, a hot glue gun, etc., to add icicles to protruding surfaces, just remember that if these are within reach of actors, guests, etc., then you may have some problems or potential dangers. Adding the "flocking" in with the "icicles" can help sell the effect.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Check out Allen's how to video on making ice. Watch the whole thing, the ice is in the middle of the video. Allen's how to videos are well worth the time to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> Are you looking for walls to be made of ice, snow or...?
> If they are supposed to look like they are made of snow, then I'd use sheets or pieces of white, styrene foam, either as full sheets, or pieces sculpted to look like blocks or snowballs (think of an igloo). Having chilled fog come in from above, and using blue tinted lighting should help too. Chilled air will help sell "frozen" aspect.
> You can use polyester resin, a hot glue gun, etc., to add icicles to protruding surfaces, just remember that if these are within reach of actors, guests, etc., then you may have some problems or potential dangers. Adding the "flocking" in with the "icicles" can help sell the effect.


I'm thinking of using like tile board and having it look as if the walls had got some ice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take a look at the icy world created by Darkrose Manor - it might spark some ideas:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=38262


----------



## Halloween FX Props (Jul 14, 2013)

A cool effect to add might be a fog machine blowing down through an old heating/air grate. Make it look like a freezer unit blowing cold air down onto the props.

-Guy


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you don't mind sacrificing your tile boards, a few heavy coats of a clear urethane finish on them would give the appearance of a coating of ice. Don't worry about runs or drips, they happen with the ice coating that nature provides.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

We put a portable air conditioner into our freezer room to give the feel of a colder environment. However it only works if the rooms around it are warmer. We did have a couple of nights where the temps in the building were to cold to feel any difference in the room. 

PVC pipe with holes drilled in it and hung it on the ceiling in the corner and put frozen water bottles and then pumped fog into it. We added one single dimmly lit and flickering light to the center of the room.

Tip: to help keep the area outside the room feel warmer, keep the fog machine outside of the room. If you use an air conditioner. Set it up so the exhaust pushes into the next room.


----------



## haunted canuck (Feb 8, 2009)

Come up north Ill let you borrow real frozen props anytime...


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Frozen Props*

On windows you can use glass spray frosting to give a frost effect.
We always use metallic blue spray over the frost lightly to give a blueish cold feel / look.
On pipes I would go with the Christmas snow with a hint of the metallic blue.
Blocks of dry ice in fake vents works wonders just dont go over board with dry ice as it emits Co2 and in enclosed spaces could pose a headache.
If your looking for quick frozen ice say for under walkways / bridges, sheets of clear saran wrap dusted with christmas snow then a hint of metallic blue works wonders / for a great effect use cracked plexi glass dusted with frosting.


----------



## beaver state rich (Jan 25, 2014)

If you had any buckets of standing water/puddles etc. pour some paraffin over the top to create a layer of ice. This is how they create a layer of ice on any movie were someone falls in a frozen lake and don't want to actually freeze the actor.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Im going to try corpseing some skellies with some translucent blue mylar, and blue stain with blue saranwrap. Also, blue stain in clear epoxy. If it turns out ok, I will post some pics. I would like to be able to do frozen scenes, too.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Just a quick idea on the frosted window look--hairspray. Do several layers of quick mists and don't let it run. Learned this quite by accident after scrubbing residue from the bathroom mirror. 

Eager to see what you come up with.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

you could also spray on some adhesive and sprinkle of some of these iridescent flakes: https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...YraBfafgOAC&ved=0CIgBEKYrMAM&prds=hsec:online


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

fontgeek said:


> If you don't mind sacrificing your tile boards, a few heavy coats of a clear urethane finish on them would give the appearance of a coating of ice. Don't worry about runs or drips, they happen with the ice coating that nature provides.


That Would be awesome.. thanks for that idea.


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

I love at of the ideas. i was thinking the same thing about the vents with fog.. Thank you guys so much on the input and any pics are welcome i love pics.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Somebody probably said it already but two key components here: lighting and room temp. You get those right and you can convince anyone that even hell can freeze over. 

Wrap clear Saran Wrap or cellophane around wire structures to make ice formations.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you seen darkrose manor's theme this year? all about ice.....





also you can do this and spray with that snow stuff- plus the right lighting
http://www.churcheventipedia.com/ch...e-rock-walls&catid=42:ambiencedecor&Itemid=58


----------

